# [emerge] Erreur lors de la compilation de Boson

## Neuromancien

Bonsoir,

J'ai essayé d'installer Boson (un jeu de stratégie 3D qui a l'air assez sympa) mais la compilation s'arrête sur l'erreur suivante :

```
Undefined reference to `QGLWidget::glInit()'

boufodesignermain.o:(.rodata._ZTV11FormPreview[vtable for FormPreview]+0x200): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::glDraw()'

boufodesignermain.o:(.rodata._ZTI11FormPreview[typeinfo for FormPreview]+0x8): undefined reference to `typeinfo for QGLWidget'

../../../boson/boufo/.libs/libboufo.a(boufoimage.o): In function `BoUfoImageIO::setImage(QImage const&)':

boufoimage.cpp:(.text+0x5d7): undefined reference to `QGLWidget::convertToGLFormat(QImage const&)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [boufodesigner] Erreur 1

make[4]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/games-strategy/boson-0.11-r1/work/boson-all-0.11/boson/boufo/designer »

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/games-strategy/boson-0.11-r1/work/boson-all-0.11/boson/boufo »

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/games-strategy/boson-0.11-r1/work/boson-all-0.11/boson »

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/games-strategy/boson-0.11-r1/work/boson-all-0.11 »

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: games-strategy/boson-0.11-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  boson-0.11-r1.ebuild, line 31:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-strategy/boson-0.11-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Je n'ai pas de chance. Toutes mes compilations de jeu plantent...  :Sad: 

----------

## Temet

Essaye la version 0.13, qui est masquée.

----------

## Desintegr

Qt 3 est compilé avec le support de l'OpenGL ?

Vérifie les USE.

----------

## Temet

Bien vu  :Wink: 

J'avais remarqué l'erreur mais ne me rappelais pas qu'il y avait un flag opengl (pourtant activé ^^) pour Qt.

----------

## Neuromancien

J'ai bien recompilé QT avec USE="opengl" mais j'obtiens toujours la même erreur.

----------

## Desintegr

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> J'ai bien recompilé QT avec USE="opengl" mais j'obtiens toujours la même erreur.

 

Tu as bien recompilé Qt 3 avec le USE opengl ?

Que dit : 

```
equery uses "=x11-libs/qt-3*"
```

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu as bien recompilé Qt 3 avec le USE opengl ?
> 
> 

 

Comment recompiler Qt 3 ? Je ne le trouve pas dans la liste des paquets.

----------

## kopp

Qt3 est toujours disponible dans l'arbre.

man emerge pour savoir comment l'installer.

----------

## Neuromancien

J'ai recompilé Qt3 avec USE="opengl" mais la compilation de Boson me donne toujours une erreur :

```
!!! ERROR: games-strategy/boson-0.11-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  boson-0.11-r1.ebuild, line 31:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 322:   Called econf '--with-gl' '--with-x' '--enable-mitshm' '--without-xinerama' '--with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3' '--enable-mt' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/qt/3/lib' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--disable-debug' '--without-debug' '--without-arts' '--with-extra-includes=/usr/kde/3.5/include' '--with-extra-libs=/usr/kde/3.5/lib'

  ebuild.sh, line 586:   Called die

!!! econf failed
```

----------

## julroy67

Donne nous la partie plus haute pour les erreurs, ce que tu as donné ne nous aide pas à savoir d'où vient le problème.

----------

## Neuromancien

```
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for kde-config... /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

configure: error: /usr/kde/3.5/bin/kde-config --prefix outputed the non existant prefix '' for kdelibs.

                    This means it has been moved since you installed it.

                    This won't work. Please recompile kdelibs for the new prefix.
```

J'ai essayé de recompiler kdelibs, ce qui me donne :

```
../mDNSCore/mDNS.c: In function mDNS_RegisterService:

../mDNSCore/mDNS.c:6855: erreur interne du compilateur: Erreur de segmentation

Veuillez soumettre un rapport complet d'anomalies,

avec le source pré-traité si nécessaire.

Consultez <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> pour plus de détail.

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make: *** [objects/prod/mDNS.c.o] Erreur 1

!!! ERROR: net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  mDNSResponder-107.6-r5.ebuild, line 51:   Called die

!!! make failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.6-r5/temp/build.log'.
```

----------

## julroy67

Ton problème se situe plutôt du coté de expat, essaie de recompiler expat.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> Ton problème se situe plutôt du coté de expat, essaie de recompiler expat.

 

J'ai déjà eu ce problème avec expat et j'ai dû tout recompiler...  :Sad: 

----------

## julroy67

Arf pas super  :Sad:  je peux pas t'en dire plus.

----------

## kwenspc

Ce problème avec expat (la bête noir du moment) c'est pas de recompiler expat c'est plutôt de recompiler les paquets qui l'utilise. Le mieux pour ça c'est un bon ptit revdep-rebuild, il s'en sort pas trop mal. Après on peut appliquer aussi une mise à jour (ça fait pas de mal)

----------

